# Hamburg Reptile Show-12/3/16



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all. its that time again to pick up some awesome amphibians,reptiles,feeders and supplies tomorrow at the Hamburg Reptile Show! I will be there with my usual selection of cb quality dart frogs,bromeliads,plant cuttings,nice stuffed bags of live oak leaf litter,feeders.Come on by to say hey,have questions answered about keeping these awesome creatures,and maybe pick up some goodies! See you tomorrow and have a safe trip!
Ron


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Any idea what you might be bringing as far as frogs?

Ernie


----------

